# Carnivourous Plant Mega-Thread



## Sirius (May 3, 2011)

I think there are quite a few of us here growing carnivorous plants. I know I would love to pick the brains of some of you other growers to find out about your successes and failures. If you would like to participate, sound off about what you are growing, or want to grow, and the questions will come soon enough.

I am currently growing the following plants indoors in terrarium conditions...

Darlingtonia californica
Pinguicula macroceras subsp. nortensis
Drosera rotundifolia
Cephalotus follicularis
Sarracenia purpurea

In the very near future, I will be adding some more Cephalotus and a Dionaea cultivar... maybe "Red Dragon."

I am also very excited about trying a Heliamphora species, maybe minor.


----------



## Shiva (May 3, 2011)

I'm in. Not long ago, I asked what kind of carnivorous plants would remain small enough inside the window greenhouse I'm building. Got no answer. So maybe this time will be better. Thanks John for thinking about this thread.


----------



## Erythrone (May 3, 2011)

I have only a few.

Outdoors: Sarracenia purpurea	

Outdoors in summer, winter in a cold room ("chambre froide". Don't know how to translate...) or downstairs near a "cool" window:


Sarracenia Scarlet Belle
Sarracenia Dana's Delight
Sarracenia Dixie Lace
Sarracenia Judith Hindle
Sarracenia	leucophylla	Tarnok


Utricularia sp. (outdoors. In a pond)


----------



## Sirius (May 3, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I'm in. Not long ago, I asked what kind of carnivorous plants would remain small enough inside the window greenhouse I'm building. Got no answer. So maybe this time will be better. Thanks John for thinking about this thread.



How big can the plants get before they will interfere with each other? How tall, and how wide?

What conditions will there be? Humidity, light level, air temperature.

The plants that I know stay relatively small require certain conditions according to the culture sheets I have found...

Cephalotus follicularis - bright light, warm day temps, cold night temps, evenly moist but leaning towards dry (planted in a mix with some sand for even drainage)

Pinguicula species and hybrids form small rosettes, and they look amazing when grown properly. They also come in temperate varieties that need a cold winter rest, and tropical which don't like cold temps.


----------



## Sirius (May 3, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> I have only a few.
> 
> Outdoors: Sarracenia purpurea
> 
> ...



Do your Sarracenia hybrids grow pretty tall? I am only growing purpurea because it stays relatively compact. Though, my pitchers this year are fat and happy.


----------



## jmelot (May 3, 2011)

I've been having drosera thoughts recently - anyone want to talk about their experiences growing them?


----------



## Heather (May 3, 2011)

I had good luck with pings and droseras growing (in the mix they came in originally) watered from the bottom. They were great at controlling fungus gnats! 

I miss them. 

I will say though I had a terrible time trying to repot/pot up them. Especially the pings. Would love to know some tips on that!


----------



## Erythrone (May 3, 2011)

PHRAG said:


> Do your Sarracenia hybrids grow pretty tall? I am only growing purpurea because it stays relatively compact. Though, my pitchers this year are fat and happy.




Most of them are still yong plants that I bought 2 years ago, so I don't know if they can be tall. Judith Hindle is rather tall for a baby! But the pitcher is only 40 cm I would say.

Scarlet Belle is many years old and it is very compact, like purpurea. It is a stunning plant. Should try to find a picture.


----------



## Ernie (May 3, 2011)

We have venus fly traps (VFTs as the cp folks call them- cp is carnivorous plants). The common one and 'Dente' (has shorter "teeth" with wide bases on the traps) both potted in NZ sphag in a semi-hydro style container to make a wet bog situation (margarine container with holes poked about an inch from the bottom). A Red Dragon committed suicide. They get very bright sun all day with direct sun duration depending how frequently I trim back lilies that grow quickly and shade them a bit. They get water from the pond, which is a blend of rain and RO, often enough to keep the top of the moss moist to WET. The "mini-bog" is sunk into the ground near our pond and all survived well over our mild winter (USDA zone 9b). 

Also have three nepenthes going nuts in hanging baskets with bottom reservoir. Potted in sphagnum peat based mix (sphag peat, perlite, pine bark, sand) getting bright, reflected light all day with some direct sun shortly before sunset this time of year. We keep them pretty wet, watering several times a week with rain water or RO, daily when it's hot. They go into the garage on cool winter nights (below ~45 F). 

Want to add some other cp's- inspired by our spring love bug bloom!!!


----------



## eOrchids (May 3, 2011)

I currently grow mainly Sarracenia. My lists consists of alata, flava "Heavy Veined", flava var Cuprea, flava var Maxima, flava var Rubricopra, flava var Rugelli, leucophylla, leucophylla "Tarnok", leucophylla "Red", leucophylla 'Titan', minor (Long Co. Ga), minor 'Okee Giant', oreophila, psittacina, purpurea ssp purpurea (Starter Lake, NY), purpurea ssp purpurea 'Connecticut', purpurea ssp purpurea 'hetereophylla', purpurea ssp venosa, purpurea ssp venosa var Chipola, purpurea ssp venosa "Louis Burke", purpurea ssp venosa "Brunswick Beauty" purpurea ssp purpurea var Montana.

I do also have Helimphora, Cephalotus , VFT, Drosera and Pinguicula. 

I also grew fair share of Nepenthes such rajah and villosum but they are no longer with me.


----------



## Sirius (May 3, 2011)

eOrchids said:


> I do also have Helimphora, Cephalotus , VFT, Drosera and Pinguicula.



Pics??? :drool:

Also, I had no idea there were cultivars of S. purpurea. Mine is a generic purchase from Lowes.


----------



## monocotman (May 3, 2011)

*sarracenias*

Hi, 

I grow a range of sarracenia colour forms in the cold greenhouse. They're just sat in rain water in summer and left just damp over winter. They're very easy in the UK climate. They could grow outside year round in a bog garden.
Most of my stuff comes from a real CP nut - Mike King - google his name and you'll see his greenhouses stuffed full of stunning plants,

Regards,

David


----------



## Shiva (May 3, 2011)

PHRAG said:


> How big can the plants get before they will interfere with each other? How tall, and how wide?
> 
> What conditions will there be? Humidity, light level, air temperature.
> 
> ...



intermediate to warm. A foot tall or less. High humidity. I'm thinking pinquicula and pitchers. Anything else?


----------



## paphioboy (May 3, 2011)

Cool thread. I grow mainly neps and a few sarras. VFTs are not easy in the tropics. They just die for no reason whatsoever.  

Shiva, droseras are small and cute. Plus, they look spectacular when you grow whole trays of them..


----------



## Heather (May 3, 2011)

I think we need more pictures!


----------



## goods (May 4, 2011)

I grow mostly Sarracenia that are native to the southeast. They grow very well for me in my climate

Here's the list off the top of my head:

Sarracenia leucophylla
Sarracenia purpurea ssp venosa var burkii
Sarracenia purpurea
Sarracenia psittacina
Sarracenia rubra
Pinguicula planiflora and another I can't remember at the moment
a few Droseras
Nepenthes alata

And here's a sampling of pictures:


----------



## fbrem (May 4, 2011)

Great thread idea, just saw it today. I grow lots of cp's. There's a lot of questions piling up here and I don't know where to start so I'll start here. Anyone who wants to learn more about culture of the various cp's should get a copy of 'The Savage Garden" by Peter D'Amato of California Carnivores. I'll post a list soon so we can facilitate more discussion and maybe some trades!!!


----------



## Sirius (May 4, 2011)

fbrem said:


> Great thread idea, just saw it today. I grow lots of cp's. There's a lot of questions piling up here and I don't know where to start so I'll start here. Anyone who wants to learn more about culture of the various cp's should get a copy of 'The Savage Garden" by Peter D'Amato of California Carnivores. I'll post a list soon so we can facilitate more discussion and maybe some trades!!!



That's a good idea. I have a Sarracenia purpurea that is going crazy. It has at least four growing eyes that could be seperated. I don't know if it sent them out on it's own, or if there were multiple seedlings planted in the same pot, but this years pitchers are huge and it's getting a bit crowded.

Does anyone have any of the Stewart McPherson books from Redfern Conservation? They look amazing, but they are pretty pricey and you have to order them from the U.K. so shipping is a bit much.


----------



## Sirius (May 4, 2011)

Also, do any of you guys who are blooming your CP's pollinate the flowers? I would love to try my hand at starting some pitcher seedlings. I already have some Darlingtonia californica seeds started, and I would be willing to trade seed for seed, or seedlings for seed.


----------



## biothanasis (May 4, 2011)

Hi,

I had a Sarracenia and a Nepenthes and recently added some Utricularia, Pinguicula and a Drosera. Also a friend sent me a Dionea which I am not very adept on growing..Let's hope it will do ok!!!

I was thinking of putting drosera, pinguicula, dionea and utricularia in a small tank I have. Do you think it would be good to have them all in a mix on the bottom of the tank or put them in pots seperately? Any ideas? TY


----------



## eOrchids (May 4, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a Sarracenia and a Nepenthes and recently added some Utricularia, Pinguicula and a Drosera. Also a friend sent me a Dionea which I am not very adept on growing..Let's hope it will do ok!!!
> 
> I was thinking of putting drosera, pinguicula, dionea and utricularia in a small tank I have. Do you think it would be good to have them all in a mix on the bottom of the tank or put them in pots seperately? Any ideas? TY



I have done this in the past and planted each of them without pots. The only reason I could think of leaving them in a pot is if the plant needs dormancy. That way once fall arrives, they can be taken out cleanly.


----------



## fbrem (May 4, 2011)

PHRAG said:


> Also, do any of you guys who are blooming your CP's pollinate the flowers? I would love to try my hand at starting some pitcher seedlings. I already have some Darlingtonia californica seeds started, and I would be willing to trade seed for seed, or seedlings for seed.



My purpurea selfed last year, and I have thousands of purp seedlings. Overwintered them in a moist paper towel in the fridge, sowed them in late Feb. and the germination rate was incredible. I've never made an intentional Sarracenia cross though, not sure how to keep native pollinators out of them. I should have more Sarracenia seeds in the fall, they take all year to mature. I also grow out my Drosera dielsiana seedlings (this species readily selfs), it's so easy to grow this species from seed. I've tried to cross some pygmy sundews, got some seed but never sowed it. I've got some Drosera roseana gemmae and purpurea seedlings right now if anyone wants to start a swap. I really want to get more varieties of S. flava, it is such a nice species.


----------



## fbrem (May 4, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a Sarracenia and a Nepenthes and recently added some Utricularia, Pinguicula and a Drosera. Also a friend sent me a Dionea which I am not very adept on growing..Let's hope it will do ok!!!
> 
> I was thinking of putting drosera, pinguicula, dionea and utricularia in a small tank I have. Do you think it would be good to have them all in a mix on the bottom of the tank or put them in pots seperately? Any ideas? TY



as eOrchids said dormancy is the key here. VFTs will slowly die if not let to go dormant in the winter months. As for the others it would depend on the species, tropical and some sudtropical cp's without any seasonal dormant periods are best for terrariums, the ones that need a rest should be grown in a pot so you can remove them for winter rest, or outdoors where they will get it naturally. There's a great section of setting up a successful terrarium in Peter's book.


----------



## biothanasis (May 4, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies!!! You are right!! I will keep them in pots...!!!


----------



## Andrew (May 4, 2011)

PHRAG said:


> Does anyone have any of the Stewart McPherson books from Redfern Conservation? They look amazing, but they are pretty pricey and you have to order them from the U.K. so shipping is a bit much.


 
I have Pitcher Plants of the Americas, which is an excellent book that is well worth the money. It's well written, has great photos and the layout is simple and easy to flip through. Detailed descriptions of form, range, habitat etc of all of the species including varieties, forms and major undescribed variants. I've seen several of his other books and they are also very good (just not focused on the plants I'm most interested in so I haven't bought them).


----------



## Andrew (May 4, 2011)

I grow Sarracenia, Darlingtonia, Dionaea, Drosera, and dribs and drabs of Pinguicula, Nepenthes, Cephalotus and Utricularia. I used to have a reasonably diverse collection of carnivorous plants but I've been downsizing a lot of it to focus on Nth American pitcher species, flytraps and tuberous Drosera. I probably have too many to remember my grow list.

I don't routinely take photo's of my plants and it's a really bad time of year to take pictures of them at the moment so I'm bit scant on photos I can post. The only photo I have on hand is a pic of my Sarra oreophila (below) from a couple of years ago. There's also photos of my Drosera regia and Dionaea muscipula 'Big Mouth' on my local carnivorous plant society's website from last year's show:
http://www.vcps.au.com/EsowwpicO/2010/D_regia.JPG
http://www.vcps.au.com/EsowwpicO/2010/Dionea_muscipula_clump.JPG
(sourced from VCPS website: http://www.vcps.au.com/annualshow2010.html)


Sarracenia oreophila


----------



## TADD (May 5, 2011)

That is a nice looking oreo... That's what is missing from my collection. I have too many plants right now to list, but I am doing them a diservice as I can not give them quite the light they need (heavily wooded lot).. I have most species of sarracenias and a bunch of local hybrids.... Larry Mellenchamp is local as is a guy named Dave Crump who did some hybridizing... I had them in large purple bins planted like a bed, this spring I took them out and put them in individual pots so they are easily movable. We are hoping to sell our house and will need to be transported....


----------



## fbrem (May 5, 2011)

Andrew that is a stunning plant. I really need to make my bog bigger so I can incorporate a few more species. I've always wanted an oreo., more varieties of flava, and some minors. Maybe I should get rid of my hybrids to make room for a few new species.


----------



## Erythrone (May 5, 2011)

Very nice species Andrew!


----------



## Andrew (May 6, 2011)

TADD said:


> That is a nice looking oreo... That's what is missing from my collection.


 
It's a shame that the restrictions on the trade of this species across US state borders has limited the availability of oreos in private collections. I find it to be one of the easiest and most vigorous Sarra species.


----------



## Sirius (May 14, 2011)

Cold stratifying Darlingtonia seeds is not very exciting. Waiting six weeks is hard. As soon as the rest of my seed starting supplies arrive, I am going to be planting some Dionaea seedlings for the first time. Wish me luck.


----------



## Ray (May 15, 2011)

When I lived in South Carolina, I had all sorts of wild-collected sarracenias, and have grown some nepenthes, but right now I'm down to a single drosera cluster in a terrarium also occupied by a variety of jewel orchids, a bulbo species, a tiny variegated vanilla, Polystachya paniculata (I think is starting to spike), and a NOID phal hybrid.

The sundew flowers a great deal, and at least one seed germinated, giving me a teeny tiny new plant.


----------



## goldenrose (May 15, 2011)

I'm doing it! Started tearing apart the old waterlily pond converting to a bog, almost all the muck is out! Next step is to downsize/change the shape so I can reach plants in the middle.


----------



## Heather (May 15, 2011)

Rose, can you post pictures of your progress? I have a pond lying here not doing anything too. I'd be curious to see how you are proceeding!


----------



## goldenrose (May 15, 2011)

Heather - Yes I plan on it. Things will be slow this week, today is my only day off.
*Question *- How is one measuring the 50/50 sand/peat ratio, by weight or volume? or is it not that critical?
Talk about timing - my husband is getting into this, went to price gutters at Menard's, found play sand on sale (ends today) $1.49, regular price $3.59. He got 60 bags & reserved another 20!  it looks like way too much, it won't be long before we find out!


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2011)

Heather said:


> Rose, can you post pictures of your progress? I have a pond lying here not doing anything too. I'd be curious to see how you are proceeding!



Heather, if you are considering a bog garden, you should check out California Carnivores: http://www.californiacarnivores.com/index.aspx
I think they are near where you are.


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> Heather - Yes I plan on it. Things will be slow this week, today is my only day off.
> *Question *- How is one measuring the 50/50 sand/peat ratio, by weight or volume? or is it not that critical?
> Talk about timing - my husband is getting into this, went to price gutters at Menard's, found play sand on sale (ends today) $1.49, regular price $3.59. He got 60 bags & reserved another 20!  it looks like way too much, it won't be long before we find out!



I measure by volume, but it's not that critical. One thing to remember, is that you would want silica sand, rather than play sand, as, even if it is washed, you can still have a high volume of minerals in the sand, which is bad for the plants. If you use play sand, you might want to wash it before you use it, just to be sure. Just a heads up. http://www.sarracenia.com/faq/faq3280.html


----------



## Sirius (May 15, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> Heather - Yes I plan on it. Things will be slow this week, today is my only day off.
> *Question *- How is one measuring the 50/50 sand/peat ratio, by weight or volume? or is it not that critical?
> Talk about timing - my husband is getting into this, went to price gutters at Menard's, found play sand on sale (ends today) $1.49, regular price $3.59. He got 60 bags & reserved another 20!  it looks like way too much, it won't be long before we find out!





Kevin said:


> I measure by volume, but it's not that critical. One thing to remember, is that you would want silica sand, rather than play sand, as, even if it is washed, you can still have a high volume of minerals in the sand, which is bad for the plants. If you use play sand, you might want to wash it before you use it, just to be sure. Just a heads up. http://www.sarracenia.com/faq/faq3280.html



If the sand you bought has a warning on the bag about inhaling silica dust, it's silica sand. I worry about these guys who mix their own silica sand/peat mix. Do they wear masks while mixing? I suspect many of them don't. Make sure you wet it down to keep the dust at bay, and wear a respirator if at all possible. 

As for playground sand, I would suspect it does not have a high content of silica sand. However, I was reading a carnivorous plant forum discussion on sand the other day, and someone said that Peter D'Amato has used playground sand with no ill effects. 

Does the bag say anything about mineral content Rose? You want to avoid anything with limestone sand in it.


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2011)

Silica sand has no dust - at least I've never noticed any. Sponge rock, however, does have a lot of dust (you can use sponge rock or perlite in place of the sand). Actually, you don't even need to use either - straight peat works fine. If you can get live sphagnum moss, that works great on it's own too, except that you'll have to keep trimming it as it grows.


----------



## Ernie (May 16, 2011)

I think we've had the sand discussion before, but most sand (play sand, silica sand, builder sand, pool filter sand, etc) is predominantly silica in the form of quartz (SiO2). The biggest difference between play, builders, silica, pool filter... sand is _grain size_. 

Exceptions to the composition are aragonite and crushed coral sands etc generally used in marine and African cichlid aquariums. These are mostly calcium carbonate. These may also have some degree of salts just due to their origin.


----------



## goldenrose (May 16, 2011)

PHRAG said:


> .....As for playground sand, I would suspect it does not have a high content of silica sand. However, I was reading a carnivorous plant forum discussion on sand the other day, and someone said that Peter D'Amato has used playground sand with no ill effects.
> 
> Does the bag say anything about mineral content Rose? You want to avoid anything with limestone sand in it.


I should have mentioned it's labeled play sand & no there is no mention of mineral content. Peter said in his book to use play sand. We have free sand available right out of the pits, I grabbed a couple handfuls Friday night. I did a little test with my TDS meter, the pit sand was 117, the play sand had a reading of 87. Later (after I dumped it) I thought I should see when adding the peat what that might do, so took a handful of each (play sand/peat) and the reading dropped to 47. That should be be OK, my husband also suggested, although it would be a bit inconvenient, to wash the play sand ....
here goes another experiment!


----------



## Sirius (May 16, 2011)

Awesome. I am so excited for you! Please do post pictures.


----------



## goldenrose (May 17, 2011)

What companion bog plants would people recommend? or are there any that would be strongly discouraged?
Forrest posted calopogons, which I had on my future want list. I'm trying to stick to cold temperate types to keep the bog maintenance minimal.
I'm considering Gentiana catesbaei, marshallia grandiflora, sabatia kennedyana and Stylidium debile, any comments/suggestions?


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2011)

How about violets and marsh marigolds?


----------



## Clark (Jul 9, 2011)

Just picked up from Lowe's-Sarracenia flava. Five inch plant. $8.00 

Rose- Juncus spiralis/Spiral rush does well for me.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 11, 2011)

*I found my favorite!*

I've been taking in consideration the suggestions offered & at this point those plants are a bit on hold. Most of the plants are doing quite well but I'm beginning to think that the tall sarracenias would do better in more light so I'm going to fix up another area that I had in mind, then I'll go back to possible companions. In the meantime .....
I purchased a plant off my wishlist - Drosera binata var. dichotoma ‘Giant’. I have a small Marston's Dragon that is doing well but I wanted a biggie meateater! It's way to cool!











It's in a quart pot, the bottom green inverted base pot is 8", so that can give you an idea of size. As you can see it's not missing any meals!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2011)

Cool! These kinds look great in hanging baskets too.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Aug 12, 2011)

Drosera capensis:


----------



## Ernie (Aug 12, 2011)

Our big Nepenthes (possibly Miranda?) sent up a flower spike. Neat. I guess that means it's happy.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 12, 2011)

My Miranda flowers pretty often. Usually I cut it down because it gets too long and messy... Yours should be a male plant, Ernie. I think most Mirandas available are tissue-cultured from only 1 or 2 motherplants..


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2011)

Lycaste53 said:


> Drosera capensis:



Nice alba!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2011)

Interesting flowering progression.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 2, 2011)

*adding to the carnies!*

You know what happens when they say only experienced carnie growers should try these?
Heliamphora nutans, this is considered a young adult, have had it for about a month now, seems to be doing just fine!







This cephalotus I couldn't resist! It's in a 2" pot so the traps are pretty good size, not listed as a 'Hummers Giant' but I have to wonder!


----------



## Sirius (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't have room to set up for Heliamphora right now, so color me green with envy that you have one. 

My Cephalotus seedlings are putting out non-carnivorous leaves the size of yours or larger, but I have yet to get an adult pitcher on them. I think I need to up the light level for them.

Rose, would you like some Venus Flytrap seedlings? I have dozens of them that I started from seed, and they are so interesting to watch them grow. I will send you some if you want.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 2, 2011)

Fabulous stuff!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2011)

Very nice! I have both also. No mature pitchers yet on the Heli's yet, though. What is your plan for how you are going to grow yours (temp. and light)?


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 3, 2011)

Sirius said:


> ... My Cephalotus seedlings are putting out non-carnivorous leaves the size of yours or larger, but I have yet to get an adult pitcher on them. I think I need to up the light level for them.


This is the first one I saw on ebay that had so many non-carnivorous leaves plus pitchers. The seller indicated it was in a growth splurt, well I guess it was by golly! He offered it BIN for $32.95, which I thought was reasonable so I took it. The temps are suppose to cool down in the next couple of days & I'm going to move it back to the GH but under the supplemental lights so I can up the light but then have greater temp drops.



Sirius said:


> Rose, would you like some Venus Flytrap seedlings? I have dozens of them that I started from seed, and they are so interesting to watch them grow. I will send you some if you want.


I tried a couple of compots thru the FlyTrap Store, they didn't fare to well but I'm determined to get it right, so yes! Thank You! I'll have to post pics of the 2 adultish plants plants I got from them.




Kevin said:


> Very nice! I have both also. No mature pitchers yet on the Heli's yet, though. What is your plan for how you are going to grow yours (temp. and light)?


Personally I think mine could take more light due to the sprawled like growth? but then again this might be normal for it's age, the tallest are no more than 2" right now. In the next couple of days it will go back to the GH, it's got the greatest temp drop (& during the winter higher humidity), I'll put it under the supplemental lights. When we get these heat waves I've been bringing it in the house, south exposure 6" from a vent, 75 degrees, at night I take it down to the basement put it on the floor and then before I go to bed put a blue ice pac under it, I'm guessing that should drop the temps a good 10 degrees. I can hardly wait for summer to be over, these 2 plants have me well trained!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 3, 2011)

Very nice additions, Rose..


----------



## Clark (Sep 3, 2011)

Cephalotus= jealous.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 3, 2011)

wasn't there a thread a few days ago where people are using clay pots and sand to keep water, food and orchids cool in the internal pot? with that you could have it outside most of the time and keep the pot cool


----------



## TADD (Sep 4, 2011)

I am seriously jealous of the cephalotus... We are way to hot here... I was actually at a local festival and their was a huge nepenthese tent... I went up to the guy and said 'how cool you have nepenthes...' He said 'No, these are pitcher plants...' I said 'cool' and he had what looked like fifty pots of two different types... I asked him if they were species or hybrids... and his reply: 'They are carnivorous....' I said thanks and walked away nepenthesless...


----------

